# Breeding 2 insect species in the same insectarium?



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

I was wondering if it was possible to breed Locusts and Dubia Roaches in the same tank? I understand they both need similar conditions, apart from the roaches would prefer to stay hidden under egg crates etc.

Would this work or would they attack each other?

If not is there any feeder insects that could be bred in the same insectarium?

I'm thinking for space efficiency.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

I've also thought about this, i guess in a big enough tank it should work.
one end would have to be much warmer so that the locusts can digest their food, and then the cool end could be filled with egg carton etc for the roaches, if separate food areas are made available it might work.
Also you could make a barrier that would stop the dubias from moving to one side (but not the locusts- just dont put anything they'd want on the roaches side)

Who Knows, Anyone?!


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

There humidity needs are not so similar

Locusts like it very very dry and bask in bright light
Dubias like it rather humid and like it dark

It could work though, always worth a try


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

ConnorTrussell said:


> There humidity needs are not so similar
> 
> Locusts like it very very dry and bask in bright light
> Dubias like it rather humid and like it dark
> ...


Will they fight/prey on each others young?

I thought Dubia's prefered Dark, dry places? so I'd just need to provide good cover for them?


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

DeathRoll said:


> Will they fight/prey on each others young?
> 
> I thought Dubia's prefered Dark, dry places? so I'd just need to provide good cover for them?


When they moult they need fairly higher humidity, a bowl of greens or the locust laying site would provide that I'd imagine.

I'd imagine they wouldn't fight or prey on each others young- but if they did I would imagine it would be the locust doing it to the dubias as dubias are very shy (males maybe a bit more brazen) I've seen locusts chewing on each others heads before

The dubias will use the bottom half of the tank and the locusts would use the top


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

ConnorTrussell said:


> When they moult they need fairly higher humidity, a bowl of greens or the locust laying site would provide that I'd imagine.
> 
> I'd imagine they wouldn't fight or prey on each others young- but if they did I would imagine it would be the locust doing it to the dubias as dubias are very shy (males maybe a bit more brazen) I've seen locusts chewing on each others heads before
> 
> The dubias will use the bottom half of the tank and the locusts would use the top


Interesting! I may give this a go  :2thumb:


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

DeathRoll said:


> Interesting! I may give this a go  :2thumb:


Make sure you write up about it and if you get babies from both parties :no1:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Locusts need very low humidity, temps 35c plus, and lots of light.

Dubia roaches need moderate humity temps under 35c, and prefer little light. 

Apart from that there needs are very similar ! Sorry I think this is a terrible idea.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

ConnorTrussell said:


> There humidity needs are not so similar
> 
> Locusts like it very very dry and bask in bright light
> Dubias like it rather humid and like it dark
> ...


No I think you have already worked out why it wouldn't work. YES theoretically in a huge cage it might be possible, but it would be simpler to stick to two smaller cages ideal for each species concerned.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> No I think you have already worked out why it wouldn't work. YES theoretically in a huge cage it might be possible, but it would be simpler to stick to two smaller cages ideal for each species concerned.


A fish tank without a lid placed inside a repti-breeze would actually work.

Dubia's in the fish tank down below and locust left to prowl up the top

Humidity down below, dry up top

Locust poop falling below- dubias eat it 

Just depends how far the OP is willing to take this

I prefer to have dark bins for dubias and exo terras for locust

Each to their own


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Reptibreeze is a mesh cage I think ? Therefore heating the locusts to the correct temp would be difficult and expensive. 

Your idea sound like alot of equipment and complication, when two cages would be simpler and work better.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> Reptibreeze is a mesh cage I think ? Therefore heating the locusts to the correct temp would be difficult and expensive.
> 
> Your idea sound like alot of equipment and complication, when two cages would be simpler and work better.


They're used for chameleons, who also need a basking spot similar to the locusts, it really isn't a problem.

It would indeed be simpler, but the OP wasn't asking that: victory:


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

My idea is ruined :'(

Is there any feeders that could be housed together?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Any roach with Buffalo worms. Moisture loving roaches with Morios.


----------

